# 1/48 FW-200 Condor



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

I finished this Trumperter kit last year and really enjoyed the build. Thanks to Tom Trankle for taking and hosting these great shots of my model. MP


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

VERY nice workmanship and detail. Did you add anything to it or is it OOTB?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow awesome, I love the camouflage on the wings


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, man that's pretty I have always loved that aircraft. Work of art.

Steve


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

OUTSTANDING job! I have this kit in my stash and I am looking forward to finally building it!


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> VERY nice workmanship and detail. Did you add anything to it or is it OOTB?


Thanks all very much :wave: The Condor kit almost perfect right out of the box but I wanted better detailing in the flaps and cockpit. It has all the Eduard photoetch sets available and a set of resin tires. The decals are from my spares box and the paint is all Xtracolor from the UK. Also I installed a 1.5 volt lighting system throughout the cabin and it now has the FuG 200 Hohentwiel radar array on the nose which looks awesome but makes me pretty nervous when people hover over it at model contests :drunk: That radar array took two weeks to construct.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a big one! :shock:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Really a great looking build! Like the details and the cammo scheme. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

That is awesome! Nice work.


----------

